# I really dont know!



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:!:


----------



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi!
I can totally relate to that not knowing yourself feeling and it's horrible, so I wish you good luck with this.  
It's interesting that you say your dp happened sort of as a result of not really knowing yourself. I wonder if it can be the opposite also- that dp can make one feel like a stranger to him/herself. :?:


----------



## Inki (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I don't know myself (and haven't for some 15 years if not longer) and when I look in the mirror I don't recognise me either. It's like a stranger looks at me.
Cameleon... if you figure it out how to find yourself, do share 

Good luck...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Cam.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey dude, you will if you believe that you will  not saying it's easy still working on things myself


----------

